# ATV's



## oldognewtrick (Mar 20, 2014)

Has anyone around here ever rebuilt a Honda 4 wheeler carb? I have a barn find Foreman Rubicon 500 thats was sitting for a couple years before I picked it up. I've gone through and cleaned, painted, fixed stuff, now I'm trying to get it started. I can get it to run on starting fluid, but it won't hit it on gas. Flushed the tank, put in a new plug, next step is taking the carb apart. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2014)

For that it should be just in the float bowl that has a problem. Pull the bowl off and you will see the inlet fuel valve that is connected to the floats that stops the fuel from coming in from the tank, those usually get gummed up. It will probably work by just wiggling the floats up and down but if you are in there you might as well pull that valve apart and spray some cleaner through it. I wouldn't go with a full rebuild until that fails to work as that is the only part that sits with fuel in it.







In this picture where the bottom red arrow is, is the fuel inlet valve, there should be a little metal pin holding that whole float assy together where it pivots. I borrowed these pics from the web so they may not be exactly what you have. Also clean out the center hole of the center brass pick up tube, heck clean out any oriface you can find while you are in there.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll pull it off this weekend and give it a try.


----------



## havasu (Mar 20, 2014)

This happens all the time with my quad and the crap ethanol gas we are being forced to run these days.


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2014)

If you run the highest octane at the pump it seems to last longer. Here in CA with our low altitude we have 91 for the highest and I can get about a year sitting out of it but if I run 87 it will gum up after a couple months.


A couple years ago my father in law gave me a truck that sat for 13 years, I put a battery in it and it fired right up like it was parked yesterday. It was gutless from the old fuel but it ran smooth. Boy how gas has changed.


----------



## havasu (Mar 21, 2014)

Yep, these days you have to add stabilizer in everything if you plan on your stuff sitting around.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 22, 2014)

Pulled off the air cleaner, air box, disconnected the electrics and pulled the carb out. Took the bottom of the carb off and there was a ton of dirt/debris in the bottom. Pulled out and cleaned everything that I could unfasten. Sprayed cleaner and blew every orifice with compressed air. The tube with the fuel inlet valve had so much gunk that I took a piece of 400 wet and dry, wrapped it around a screw drive that would fit in the tube and cleaned it out. Sprayed cleaner a second time, more air and reassembled it. Hit the primmer button, pulled the choke and it started right up.

I don't know why I thought that the carb would be any cleaner than the rest of the machine. I think they stored it in a mud bog...oh well, less than $30 into it so far, now I need a battery, a bunch of those plastic push pins, a little tuning and we'll be ready for heading to the deer lease. Son-in-law won't have to ride on the b---- seat on mine anymore...:rockin:


----------



## cruzn57 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have this polaris  250 2 stroke,  it a 1995, and been sitting for 17 yrs! 
New Mexico university  bought it, and didn't like it, so it sat. after 1 yr of use, by  old guys at the AG center in Albuquerque.
I need to do the same thing  (clean the carb)
as its been in my garage almost a yr now,


----------



## Riff_Raff (Apr 9, 2014)

MCN used to talk about how rather than tearing the carb down to clean out the varnish, they would submerge it in a jar of Tectroline for a week.

Walmart still sells carb cleaner, bless their souls. :angel:


----------



## Riff_Raff (Apr 9, 2014)

havasu said:


> Yep, these days you have to add stabilizer in everything if you plan on your stuff sitting around.




Try this site   http://www.buyrealgas.com/


I'm lucky, I can get real gas five miles from my house. I run it in my 2014 Toyota too; Ethanol sucks. It's pork barrel politics at it's worst.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh, don't overlook penetrant for freeing up stuck parts like accelerator pumps, etc. Did this recently with a couple Zenith carbs off of a British sports car.


----------



## Chris (Apr 9, 2014)

I just picked this quad up last week, it was time to replace the old one. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 9, 2014)

Sweet, what is it?


----------



## Chris (Apr 9, 2014)

07 Kawasaki brute force 650 4x4 with all the goodies.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Apr 9, 2014)

Chris said:


> 07 Kawasaki brute force 650 4x4 with all the goodies.



Looks brand new.

Judging from the picture, I thought it was the Kawasaki 2014 AWD Spiderman.


----------



## Chris (Apr 11, 2014)

It has less than 1,000 miles on it and only a couple hundred hours. Guy owned for his vacation house in Utah so it spent most of its life sitting. I can't justify spending the kind of money they want for a new one since I only use it a couple times a year.


----------



## Deckape (Apr 17, 2014)

Chris said:


> It has less than 1,000 miles on it and only a couple hundred hours. Guy owned for his vacation house in Utah so it spent most of its life sitting. I can't justify spending the kind of money they want for a new one since I only use it a couple times a year.


Can I borrow it for about 3 weeks in July?????:rockin:


----------



## Deckape (Apr 17, 2014)

Riff_Raff said:


> Try this site   http://www.buyrealgas.com/
> 
> 
> I'm lucky, I can get real gas five miles from my house. I run it in my 2014 Toyota too; Ethanol sucks. It's pork barrel politics at it's worst.


Riff_Raff: Thanks for the link!


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2014)

Deckape said:


> Can I borrow it for about 3 weeks in July?????:rockin:



Sure but you have to come pick it up.


----------

